# He must have gone



## indoctus

Hola a todos:

Por favor pueden ustedes ayudarme con esta construcción muy sencilla:

"He must go to the store" or "He has to go to the store."
"Él tiene que ir a la tienda."

Pero:

"He must have gone to the store."
"Él tiene que haber ido a la tienda."

¿Todo es correcto?

Antemano gracias


----------



## Peterdg

Yes, correct for the verbal forms, but drop the "Él".


----------



## micafe

We can't go to extremes. In Spanish the subject pronoun is not used most of the time, but there are cases in which it's required in order to understand who the subject of the sentence is, considering that the conjugations for "él", "ella" and "usted" are the same..


----------



## Scorny

Would there be another accurate translation for the second example - "He must have gone to the store."

I learned that you can use the conditional to express probability, possibility, wonder or conjecture, and it is usually translated as would, could, must have or probably.

Él iría a la tienda - He must have gone to the store -  Correct... or am I mistaken?


----------



## indoctus

Gracias a todos.

La construcción es clara, pero por usando el pretérito perfecto (Tiene que haber ido a la tienda) el sentido cambia mucho en relación a la oracion en el presente (Tiene que ir a la tienda).

"Tiene que haber ido a la tienda" significa que es probable que la persona haya ido a la tiendo, pero "Tiene que ir a la tienda" implica que es necessario que la persona vaya a la tienda. 

¿Estos signficados se quedan en español también?


----------



## micafe

"Él iría a la tienda" doesn't mean "He must have gone to the store". It means "he would go to the store". 

"He must have gone to the store" has two translations in Spanish: "Él *tiene* que haber ido a la tienda" and "Él *debe* de haber ido a la tienda" but there's a difference in meaning. 

The sentence with "tener" implies that it was mandatory for him to go to the store.

The sentence with "deber" implies that there's a possibility that he went to the store. 

.


----------



## indoctus

Micafe:

Gracias por la explicación muy clara.

 En inglés "he must have gone to the store" no puede llevar el significado de obligación, pero es simplemente una descripción de una acción en el pasado. Por lo tanto la oración con "debe de haber ido" debería ser la traducción correcta de "he must have gone". 

Y con "tiene que haber ido" tal vez es posible de decir "he should have gone" porque ésto implica obligación en el pasado.

¿Todo es correcto aquí?


----------



## Julvenzor

indoctus said:


> Micafe:
> 
> Gracias por la explicación muy clara.
> 
> En inglés "he must have gone to the store" no puede llevar el significado de obligación, *sino *[cuando procede una oración negativa] es simplemente una descripción de una acción en el pasado. Por lo tanto la oración con "debe de haber ido" debería ser la traducción correcta de "he must have gone".
> 
> Y con "tiene que haber ido" tal vez es posible de decir "he should have gone" porque *esto* [nunca ha llevado tilde] implica obligación en el pasado.
> 
> ¿Todo es correcto aquí?




Casi, casi. Yo apoyo firmemente la utilización de "deber de" para indicar suposición; algo que a lo largo y ancho de los países hispanohablantes parece prestarse demasiado a confusión.

Creo que sólo falta comentar el sentido de ese "_store_". A español también puede traducirse como "almacén". 

Un saludo cordial.


----------



## indoctus

Gracias Julvenzor.


----------



## capirote47

Almacén sólo en Sudamérica, en España es tienda (los almacenes aquí en España no suelen estar abiertos al público, son sólo sitios donde almacenamos cosas).
Sobre lo de "debe de/tiene que haber ido a la tienda".

Aunque "tener que" generalmente exige que necesariamente lo ha hecho, también puede entenderse como algo deductivo. Es decir, podemos decir:
"Sabía perfectamente el precio de ese bolso, tiene que haber ido antes a verlo". Es una suposición, aunque con mayor certeza que "debe haber ido", pero aun así, no se tiene el 100% de seguridad, ya que le pueden responder: "no, no ha ido, ha llamado por teléfono y le han dicho el precio".

Incluso podemos llegar más lejos: "sabía perfectamente el precio del bolso y cómo era (tamaño, color, ...), SEGURO que ha ido antes a verlo". Aun así, no exige certeza, sigue siendo una deducción, a lo que pueden responder: "no, no ha ido, le han mandado una foto al móvil".

Saludos.


----------



## indoctus

Mucho para digerir.

Gracias


----------



## James2000

micafe said:


> "Él iría a la tienda" doesn't mean "He must have gone to the store". It means "he would go to the store".
> 
> The sentence with "deber" implies that there's a possibility that he went to the store.



Micafe,

I think Scorny was referring to the kind of conditional usage described by http://forum.wordreference.com/showthread.php?t=884862&p=11460172#post11460172



Lurrezko said:


> Usamos el condicional con frecuencia para hablar de una hipótesis referida al pasado:
> 
> _- ¿Qué pasó con tu hermano? Ayer lo perdí de vista en la fiesta.
> - No sé, se iría._
> 
> Del mismo modo:
> 
> _- ¿Dónde está la comida que trajimos?
> - Se la comerían los osos._



Would the same conditional use not be possible in this case? Or is this a regional usage?


----------



## micafe

The conditional used in Lurrezko's sentences is not a regional usage but it has a different context.  It's a reply to a question. It can also be used in questions: ""¿Tu hermano se iría?". As he says, it's talking about something that might have happened in the past. 

But we wouldn't use the conditional in a sentence like yours, "Él iría a la tienda", referring to something that the subject must have done.

I don't know if it makes sense to you..


----------



## James2000

Thanks Micafe.  Yes, what you've said make sense.  I think the confusion lies in the fact that I would never interpret "He must have gone to the shop" to imply obligation, but rather, as you have said, the answer to an implicit question, and implying a suposition:

Where could he be?
He must have gone to the shop.


----------



## Psychae

¿Podemos usar la condicional ("él iría a la tienda") si la frase original en inglés expresa una posibilidad ("he _might_ have..."), y no obligación?


----------



## nanel

indoctus said:


> "He must go to the store" or "He has to go to the store."
> "Él tiene que ir a la tienda."


 Para mí hay una diferencia entre "must" y "has to". El primero (must) significa que *debe *ir a la tienda, mientras que el segundo (have to) significa que *tiene* que ir a la tienda.



> "He must have gone to the store."
> "Él tiene que haber ido a la tienda."


 (Él) debe de haber ido a la tienda (probabilidad). También oirás "tiene que", pero me parece más acertado usar "deber de".

Ojo porque no es lo mismo "deber+verbo" que "deber de+verbo". Lo primero indica obligación (debe ir a la tienda) y lo segundo una probabilidad (debe de haber ido a la tienda).



> ¿Podemos usar la condicional ("él iría a la tienda") si la frase original en inglés expresa una posibilidad ("he _might_ have..."), y no obligación?


 No. "El iría a la tienda" would mean "he would go to the store". If you want to say "he might have gone to the store" you should say "puede que (él) haya ido a la tienda".

In general, if you translate them as follows, you should be okay:

Have to: tener que
Must: deber/deber de (depending whether it's an obligation or a probability)
Might/may: poder


----------



## aleCcowaN

"debe de haber ido a la tienda"
"quizá/s haya ido a la tienda"
"podría haber ido a la tienda" (usado cuando no es ambiguo)


----------



## sound shift

"He must have gone to the store" (post 1) can be rendered by: "Habrá ido a la tienda."


----------



## ZSThomp

También se puede usar "Ha de haber ido a la tienda."

Z


----------



## Psychae

nanel said:


> <snip> No. "El iría a la tienda" would mean "he would go to the store". If you want to say "he might have gone to the store" you should say "puede que (él) haya ido a la tienda".
> 
> In general, if you translate them as follows, you should be okay:
> 
> Have to: tener que
> Must: deber/deber de (depending whether it's an obligation or a probability)
> Might/may: poder



Thank you for the reply. I understand that it would usually mean "he would go..." but _Lurrezko_ (in the linked thread in post #12) and _micafe_ (#13) seem to be saying that the conditional can mean "must have" if it signifies a possibility and/or is the answer to an implied question. So if the conversation were something like the following, shouldn't the conditional be possible (even if not the clearest/most usual way of saying it)?:
-"Where's John?"
-"[Oh I don't know], he must've gone to the store" = "he might've gone to the store / maybe he went to the store / he probably went to the store"

Maybe I've just misunderstood something along the way though!


----------



## indoctus

indoctus said:


> Hola a todos:
> 
> Por favor pueden ustedes ayudarme con esta construcción muy sencilla:
> 
> "He must go to the store" or "He has to go to the store."
> "Él tiene que ir a la tienda."
> 
> Pero:
> 
> "He must have gone to the store."
> "Él tiene que haber ido a la tienda."
> 
> ¿Todo es correcto?
> 
> Antemano gracias




Lo siento por responder a mí mismo, pero creo que el problema es en el inglés no en el español.

Por cierto, "he must go to the store" y "he has to go to the store" tienen el mismo valor al significar obligación. 

PERO, cuando el inglés se convierte en el pasado (he must have gone to the store) significa lo diferente, la idea de probabilidad. Para crear obligación en el pasado, la frase más común es, "he should have gone to the store."

Me parece que el español es consecuente aquí, o presente o pasado.


----------



## Psychae

I'd still like to know for sure whether using the conditional, as in "él iría a la tienda", is a valid way of expressing "he must have gone to the store", where the English sentence expresses possibility/probability and _not_ obligation (I don't whether it can, grammatically, imply obligation but that's not how I'd ever interpret it!).


----------



## indoctus

Psychae said:


> I'd still like to know for sure whether using the conditional, as in "él iría a la tienda", is a valid way of expressing "he must have gone to the store", where the English sentence expresses possibility/probability and _not_ obligation (I don't whether it can, grammatically, imply obligation but that's not I'd ever interpret it!).



I think not. 

For one thing "iría" expresses a condition, such as  in the phrase "He would go to the store if he wanted something." Going  to the store is dependent on a desire to buy something, and is therefore  conditional, and conditional verb forms cannot stand alone without an  expressed or implied conditional phrase attached.

So, "Iría a la tienda si quisiera algo." (He would go to the store if he wanted something)

It  is English that is the problem, where the present tense using the  auxiliary form "must" denotes obligation, and its present perfect form  "must have" denotes a possibility. So the equivalents for obligation in  English are, in the present, "He must go to the store", and in the past,  "He should have gone to the store."

Spanish is much clearer on these matters, I believe.


----------



## Psychae

But if the conditionals in "Se la comerían los osos" and "Se iría"  can mean "Bears must've eaten it [the food]" and "he must've left/gone"  respectively (i.e. the conditional in Spanish is apparently expressing  the idea of probability/possibility English), is there a specific reason  it's not possible in the case of "él iría a la tienda"?


----------



## aleCcowaN

Psychae said:


> I'd still like to know for sure whether using the conditional, as in "él iría a la tienda", is a valid way of expressing "he must have gone to the store", where the English sentence expresses possibility/probability and _not_ obligation (I don't whether it can, grammatically, imply obligation but that's not how I'd ever interpret it!).



That "él" before "iría" makes a lot of damage there. By using it you make all the examples sound like independent sentences.

- Lo vi dar vuelta la esquina ¿Adónde fue?
- No sé ... iría a la tienda./No sé ... habrá ido a la tienda.  /No sé ... él iría a la tienda 

"He must have gone to the store" 

Debe de haber ido a la tienda.
Ha de haber ido a la tienda.

These express more certainty than "iría a la tienda" or "habrá ido a la tienda", and the intonation reflects that.

If "he must have gone ..." in English is more certain, more hesitating or half-way both groups of expressions, my bet is with "debe de... " and "ha de ...", but I barely know English.


----------



## indoctus

Psychae said:


> But if the conditionals in "Se la comerían los osos" and "Se iría"  can mean "Bears must've eaten it [the food]" and "he must've left/gone"  respectively (i.e. the conditional in Spanish is apparently expressing  the idea of probability/possibility English), is there a specific reason  it's not possible in the case of "él iría a la tienda"?



Very good point.

Firstly, you don't need "se" in your sentence.

Secondly, "iría" cannot mean "must have gone" because "iría" is a conditional verb form which requires a condition or implied condition in the sentence. "The bears would eat it (if they liked it)" - "La comerían los osos (si la quisieran)". Note: I supplied the condition but we don't know what that condition is. 

Your sentence would sound strange in English: "The bears must have eaten it if they liked it." as opposed to "The bears would eat it if they liked it." rendered as "La comerían los osos si la quisieran."


----------



## Psychae

@aleCcowaN (#25)

Ah this is really interesting! Perhaps if "iría a la tienda" expresses less certainty it could be translated into English as "[Maybe he went // he probably went] to the store", I imagine though that the actual meaning conveyed depends more on your tone and facial expression than the exact word used. 

But just to be clear, you're saying that "iría a la tienda" (without the 'él') can indeed mean "he must have gone to the store" (with less certainty than "debe de haber") when it's the answer to an implied question (which I'd say it always is) such as "where is he?" or "where did he go?"?
----
@indoctus (#26)

Just to make sure we're on the same page , did you see my post #20 and the posts I referred to - micafe's in #12 and the quote of, and link to, Lurrezko's in #13? The "Se la comerían los osos" was given by Lurrezko as a correct translation of "Bears must have eaten it [the/our food]" when it was the answer to a question (Where's the food we brought [with us]?) I'd guess he/she used "comerse" instead of just "comer" to emphasise that the bears had gone through the whole lot rather than just that they'd eaten it (!), but they'd have to confirm that of course.


----------



## aleCcowaN

Psychae said:


> @aleCcowaN (#25)
> 
> Ah this is really interesting! Perhaps if "iría a la tienda" expresses less certainty it could be translated into English as "[Maybe he went // he probably went] to the store", I imagine though that the actual meaning conveyed depends more on your tone and facial expression than the exact word used.
> 
> But just to be clear, you're saying that "iría a la tienda" (without the 'él') can indeed mean "he must have gone to the store" (with less certainty than "debe de haber") when it's the answer to an implied question (which I'd say it always is) such as "where is he?" or "where did he go?"?
> ----



I can't be assertive about those English versions because that's beyond my current knowledge of the language. What I can tell you for sure is:

_iría a la tienda_ ... is an educated guess, so tu speak. It's a possibility, maybe the most probable but not necessarily.
_debe de haber ido a la tienda_ ... is the only option that makes sense to me -speaking about his/her whereabouts, not grammar- or it's the option that makes the most sense.

This dialogue may help:

- ¿Dónde se metió? ¡Desapareció de repente!
- No sé. Iría a la tienda. O fue a darle de comer a sus gatos ... ¡Ah! Ahora recuerdo: debe de haber ido a una reunión importante, porque me dijo que esperaba una llamada, y que apenas la recibiera tenía que acudir a una reunión urgentísima.


----------



## jmx

In Spanish you can use the future to express probability:

_Habrá ido a comer._ (He is probably out for lunch)

Because the conditional is also the "future of the past", it can convey the same idea for the past:

_Habría ido a comer, aquel día que no lo encontré en la oficina._ (He was probably out for lunch, that day when I didn't find him at the office)


----------



## jilar

Psychae said:


> I'd still like to know for sure whether using the conditional, as in "él iría a la tienda", is a valid way of expressing "he must have gone to the store", where the English sentence expresses possibility/probability and _not_ obligation (I don't whether it can, grammatically, imply obligation but that's not how I'd ever interpret it!).


No. Literalmente es "debe haber ido a la tienda" (supongo que ha ido a la tienda).
Podríamos decir:
(No sé, pero supongo que) Irá a/_en_ la tienda. (Quizá esté o quizá no _en_ la tienda. *Iría* a comprar, si es que realmente está en la tienda)

O sea, futuro simple.

La verdad es que es un tema complejo. Y en español también hay momentos de ambigüedad. Por ejemplo:
Deber + verbo = Normalmente implica obligación (=tener que + verbo)
Deber de + verbo = Normalmente indica suposición (=quizá + verbo)

Pero muchos hablantes los intercambian, normalmente usando "deber de" en caso de obligación. Por ejemplo, la madre al niño:
-Debes de hacer la cama antes de ir a jugar.

El otro intercambio también se da, por ejemplo, una persona que comete un fallo y otra se queja de la siguiente forma:
-Debes estar tonto.

Eso, realmente hay que interpretarlo como una aseveración (tienes que estar tonto = eres tonto para cometer tal accidente)
Pero también hay quien lo interpreta como "debes de estar tonto" (supongo que eres tonto, quizá seas tonto, no hay otra explicación para lo que has hecho)

Los ejemplos pueden ser muy extensos.


----------



## ZSThomp

> Pero muchos hablantes los intercambian, normalmente usando "deber de" en caso de obligación. Por ejemplo, la madre al niño:
> -Debes de hacer la cama antes de ir a jugar.



Este uso es muy comun en México, por lo menos en el norte.  Cuando primero me mudé a México, como me chocaba que le gente dijera "debes de hacer" para indicar obligacion.  Y qué pasó?  Despues de un tiempecito ya fui conformandome con ese uso y ahora siempre digo "deber de" para indicar obligacion.

Z


----------



## jilar

En una conversación, con otras personas, es decir, con un contexto claro para el hablante es mucho más fácil deducir el significado final de una frase, aunque no estemos muy seguros de cómo lo diríamos en nuestra lengua materna.
El contexto es clave.

Yo veo una frase en solitario de este tipo en inglés, y puede que empiece a darle vueltas ¿significará esto, o esto otro? 
Por ejemplo, cuando aparece "might", son varias las posibilidades en castellano.

Ahora bien, la veo en su contexto, con la conversación previa y posterior, y es más fácil saber su significado verdadero, o sea, lo que correspondería en mi idioma.

En pocos casos, con un contexto claro y completo, puedes verte en verdaderos aprietos.


----------



## aleCcowaN

A quien le interese, las perífrasis verbales se tratan en el capítulo 28 de la "Nueva Gramática ...", y en particular el 28.6 trata nuestros casos. Es cierto lo que se refiere a que a veces "debe de" implica la absoluta certeza.

Los usos tienen varias capas, así que nada parece muy preciso. Para mis usos locales "debes de" como obligación es la versión cuenca del Caribe de nuestro "tenés que". 

Particularmente los argentinos somos de usar muy poco el futuro simple, excepto cuando se lo usa como futuro de conjetura -conocido también como futuro epistémico-. El "debe de + infinitivo" especialmente cuando es un infinitivo compuesto, se lo utiliza también con valor epistémico, pero para mí tiene la carga del foco. Quiero decir que de la misma manera que "puede que gane" y "a lo/la mejor gano" implican "quizás" pero en el segundo caso con una fuerte concentración en esa posibilidad, el "debe de + infinitivo" tiene el valor de "mejor conjetura" aunque no es rígidamente así, por eso la gradación que di en ejemplo del mensaje #28.

Yo por mi parte estoy muy interesado en aprender si "he must have gone ..." tiene en inglés un valor de conjetura, con foco en esa conjetura por sobre otras, o sin tal foco.


----------



## ZSThomp

aleC,

   Soy del noroeste de EEUU y puedo decir categoricamente que "he must have gone" aqui da a entender que el hablante cree que él fue a la tienda.  No cabe duda de que si fue a la tienda segun el hablante.  Si queremos introducir un matiz de incertidumbre o conjetura, diriamos "he might have gone to the store."

Z


----------



## aleCcowaN

ZSThomp said:


> aleC,
> 
> Soy del noroeste de EEUU y puedo decir categoricamente que "he must have gone" aqui da a entender que el hablante cree que él fue a la tienda.  No cabe duda de que si fue a la tienda segun el hablante.  Si queremos introducir un matiz de incertidumbre o conjetura, diriamos "he might have gone to the store."
> 
> Z



Te agradezco. Me has confirmado lo que intuía. En ese caso "tiene que haber ido a la tienda" es lo que más se ajusta. Y "debe (de) haber ido ..." y "ha de haber ido ..." pueden servir, aunque menos definidos y más variables en su significado.

Uno de los problemas con todas estas frases y situaciones es que la entonación aporta parte de la información que no se percibe en las frases escritas. Eso es muy importante también para informar el motivo de la elección del modo verbal. Con cierta entonación "debe de haber salido corriendo" implica "sin duda salió corriendo".


----------



## ZSThomp

Lo mismo pasa con los correos electronicos.  Sin entonacion hay mucha posibilidad de malentendidos.

Z


----------



## Psychae

jilar said:


> No. Literalmente es "debe haber ido a la tienda" (supongo que ha ido a la tienda).
> Podríamos decir:
> (No sé, pero supongo que) Irá a/en la tienda. (Quizá esté o quizá no en la tienda. Iría a comprar, si es que realmente está en la tienda)
> 
> O sea, futuro simple.
> 
> []



Gracias. ¿Podrías explicarme por qué se puede usar la condicional en "se la comerían los osos" para traducir "bears must have eaten it [the/our food]" (una hipótesis - creo que eso es probablemente lo que pasó pero no estoy totalmente seguro), pero no aquí? Y lo mismo con "se iría" para expresar "he must've left". Supongo que hay una diferencia ¡pero no la veo!



ZSThomp said:


> aleC,
> 
> Soy del noroeste de EEUU y puedo decir categoricamente que "he must have gone" aqui da a entender que el hablante cree que él fue a la tienda. No cabe duda de que si fue a la tienda segun el hablante. Si queremos introducir un matiz de incertidumbre o conjetura, diriamos "he might have gone to the store."
> 
> Z



I'm not sure I'd agree with this. To me the tone/facial expression/context etc could fill in an implied end to the sentence, as in the difference between "he must've gone to the shop [or something / mustn't he?]" (more like an open question, openly theorizing) and "he must've gone to the shop [because he came back with a loaf of bread]".


----------



## jilar

Hola Psychae, lo intento, aunque es difícil, y tampoco soy un profesional de la materia.

Creo que la explicación está en los tiempos a que nos referimos, en estos casos, a presente o pasado.

Por ejemplo, con el verbo auxiliar MUST, que es igual (must, must, must) en inglés no veis ninguna diferencia al usarlo.
En nuestro caso MUST equivale a DEBER (DE), y en castellano es diferente si decimos "debe" (ahora, presente), a "debió" (sucedió en el pasado).

Vamos a poner las frases y la traducción literal, partiendo del inglés: (Son suposiciones, algo que creemos más o menos, pero no estamos ante órdenes ni algo cierto al 100%)
Bears must have eaten our food.
Los osos *deben* (es presente) haber comido nuestra comida. (1)

La frase (1) también puede ser expresada como "(supongo que)Los osos habrán comido nuestra comida" (1F - La frase 1 la modificamos a Futuro: deben haber>habrán)
Pero no "habrían comido nuestra comida" (2)

Ahora supón la frase 1 modificada de este modo, para "deber" conjugarlo en pasado.
1a. Los osos *debieron* (es pasado) haber comido nuestra comida.
En inglés usando MUST no puedes formar esta frase, porque no diferencias uno del otro (must, must, must), hace falta otra partícula para resolverlo.
Entonces, usando MIGHT, podría llegar a entenderse que se refiere a pasado.
Si miramos, MIGHT; unas veces equivale a "podía" (pret. imperf.) y otras veces equivale a "podría" (el condicional que tú tanto intentas entender)

Ahora, en este caso (1a), "debieron haber comido" en la frase y contexto en el que estamos está claro que significa que es una suposición nuestra, quien dice la frase está pensando: Tuvieron que ser los osos los que nos comieron la comida, no me imagino otra explicación.

Y aquí el lío, "debieron haber comido" en otra frase y en otro contexto pueden significar obligación, y no suposición como antes. En este caso, cuando es una obligación, la podemos manifestar como:
Deberían haber comido.
Ejemplo: Los niños, para crecer fuertes y sanos, deberían haber comido yogures y frutas. (Es una obligación, pero de algo que debía ser en el pasado)
O dicho de otro modo: Los niños tendrían que haber comido yogures y frutas para crecer fuertes y sanos.

Ahora le damos la vuelta a los dos últimos ejemplos y volvemos a usar "debieron haber comido" pero entendiendo lo mismo, obligación, y no como en el caso de los osos que era una suposición o posibilidad.
Mira estos hombres qué enclenques (mal formados, mal alimentados), cuando eran niños debieron haber comido frutas y yogures para asegurar una buena alimentación.

Como ese "debieron" se puede malinterpretar (uno puede entenderlo como posibilidad y otro como obligación) normalmente lo sustituímos por el condicional, y así determinamos con claridad que nos referimos a obligación (tenían que haber comido frutas y yogures para crecer con salud)

El mayor lío es que cada idioma lo hace a su manera, cuando hay ambigüedad las sustituciones son diferentes según los tiempo verbales que usemos.

O eso creo 
Por ejemplo, usando MIGHT, que es un tiempo verbal en pasado (lo tenemos claro ¿no? May might might)
Tenemos ejemplos en el diccionario de la casa donde una vez la frase en castellano o bien se mantiene ese tiempo pasado, (equivale a podía), o bien prácticamente nos da idea de presente (equivale a puede)


*might* _v past_ (past tense of may) (_poder: pretérito imperfecto, 3ra, sglr_)podía _vtr_ He asked if he might go to the bathroom.
 Preguntó si podía ir al baño.




*might be* _v expr_ (expressing possibility)puede que _expr_ I think that man might be following me. Puede que ese hombre me esté siguiendo.  poder ser, poder estar, _loc verb
_



_Puede que ese hombre me esté siguiendo_, en castellano no da ninguna idea de pasado.
Como tampoco si pasamos la frase en inglés de una manera más literal:
Creo que ese hombre "puede" estar siguiéndome.

¿Por qué no decimos "podía" si como vimos _might_ tiene ese equivalente?
Creo que ese hombre _podía_/_might_ estar siguiéndome.

En español estamos en el mismo caso, esa frase manifiesta una posibilidad o suposición por nuestra parte, en un caso que sucede en el presente, y en el otro que sucedió en el pasado.


----------



## ZSThomp

> I'm not sure I'd agree with this. To me the tone/facial  expression/context etc could fill in an implied end to the sentence, as  in the difference between "he must've gone to the shop [or something /  mustn't he?]" (more like an open question, openly theorizing) and "he  must've gone to the shop [because he came back with a loaf of bread]".



Maybe it's a difference in British and American English, but here "he must have gone to the store" is definitely saying that you believe that he DID go to the store no matter what facial expressions you give.

Z


----------



## sound shift

ZSThomp said:


> Maybe it's a difference in British and American English, but here "he must have gone to the store" is definitely saying that you believe that he DID go to the store no matter what facial expressions you give.


This is also true of my usage, and I speak BrE.


----------



## Psychae

Muchas gracias jilar por tu respuesta muy detallada, te la agradezco. Tuve que leerla varias veces (tienes razon, es un tema difícil, y lo complica más mi nivel bajo de español  - ¡fue una buena oportunidad de mejorar mi comprensión lectora! ), pero creo que entiendo la diferencia ahora, yo simplemente necesito familiarizarme con las varias formas y sus significados diferentes. Como tu dijiste, es mucho más fácil en una conversación real con un contexto claro. 

Gracias de nuevo. 



ZSThomp said:


> Maybe it's a difference in British and American English, but here "he must have gone to the store" is definitely saying that you believe that he DID go to the store no matter what facial expressions you give.
> 
> Z





sound shift said:


> This is also true of my usage, and I speak BrE.



What I meant by that was that I can imagine myself (and act out) saying "X must've gone to the shop" without it implying that _there's no doubt in my mind_ that he did indeed go. I imagine I was reacting to the finality of your post; you're (both) probably right that the "basic translation" (what you first think of, without any nonverbals/tone/context/etc - I'd guess there's a proper linguistic term) does indeed imply that the speaker believes X went to the shop, but it's always subject to change according to how it's said in my opinion.

I suppose it might not really be relevant though as you could say the same about any sentence at all... "oh no it doesn't *really* mean that, it could be said sarcastically"


----------



## chink182

Si hablo de algo que se ocurrió sin duda en el pasado, puedo decir "tuvo que haber ido"?
por ejemplo... "aunque no me recuerdo, tuvo que haberme convencido de ayudarle"


----------



## Toddy96

chink182 said:


> por ejemplo... "aunque no me recuerdo, tuvo que haberme convencido de ayudarle"


What are you trying to say?


----------



## chink182

Toddy96 said:


> What are you trying to say?


Although I don't remember, she/he must have convinced me to help her/him


----------



## Toddy96

Aunque no lo recuerdo, (ella/él) debe/debió (de) haberme convencido de ayudarle.

Aunque no me recuerdo  (this sounds like:" Although I don't remember myself, or I don't remember how I was)
Aunque no me acuerdo 

So you can start with :"aunque no me acuerdo,..."


----------



## MGKuni

chink182 said:


> Si hablo de algo que se ocurrió sin duda en el pasado, puedo decir "tuvo que haber ido"?
> por ejemplo... "aunque no me *acuerdo (bien)*, tuvo que haberme convencido de ayudarle"



Sí, suena natural, aunque con "must have" es más común traducirlo como te ha dicho Toddy96.

Tal vez, la traducción más apropiada de "tuvo que haberme convencido" sea "he/she had to have convinced me"?? No sé si en inglés os suena bien así para expresar una suposición o probabilidad muy alta (casi certeza) en el pasado.
¿O sólo es para expresar obligación?


----------



## chink182

Si MGKuni, es esta idea de la probabilidad muy alta que quiero expresar. Aunque no me acuerdo, tiene que ser verdad


----------



## MGKuni

En español puedes utilizar la que prefieras. Las dos: "tuvo que" y "debió de" son intercambiables en este contexto.
Mi duda es si en inglés también se puede utilizar "had to have" en lugar de "must have".


----------



## chink182

si se puede


----------



## MGKuni

Gracias


----------

